# Love sucks gathering - Any reason to drink really



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys and gals..

Anyone keen to go for drinks tomorrow ( 15 Feb 2011 ) seen that we cant go drink today..

Onerahi27 recommended The Westin Hotel at the marina.

Here are some links.
Westin Dubai Hotels: The Westin Dubai Mina Seyahi Beach Resort & Marina - Hotel Rooms at westin

and

The Westin Dubai

Im gna dedicate it to "Love SUX" only because i dont have a valentine.. LOL.
Ahh and it's ladies night tomorrow, so maybe we can fix this lil issue.. :tongue1:

Enjoy!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope you're not considering dressing up as a lady to get some of those ladies night specials


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Evening Bradly, I'm pretty new to Dubai and could do with making some new friends as currently I'm restricted to work folk! I'll be up for meeting for a couple of drinks tomo night. 

Let me know where and when

H


----------



## Mikiphin (Feb 14, 2011)

*New in Dubai*

Hi,
you sent me a message yesterday, but i am having a nightmare working out how to reply when there is no reply button. So i have hijacked a previous conversation you had this another member. You mentioned about going for drinks.....i'm up for that. In fact i'll be out tonight and weds night....you wanna come?


----------



## Mikiphin (Feb 14, 2011)

bradley619 said:


> Hey guys and gals..
> 
> Anyone keen to go for drinks tomorrow ( 15 Feb 2011 ) seen that we cant go drink today..
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good idea. Another good idea is Zinc and rotana hotel on Sheik Zayed road (financial centre)........a little bird told me most of the emirates cabin crew will be there. For those who like eye candy.


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

hmmm. its always open for discussion as to where we want to go.. And eye candy is something i want!!
So yea lets move it to the Rotana Hotel on Sheik Zayed....


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Mikiphin said:


> Hi,
> you sent me a message yesterday, but i am having a nightmare working out how to reply when there is no reply button. So i have hijacked a previous conversation you had this another member. You mentioned about going for drinks.....i'm up for that. In fact i'll be out tonight and weds night....you wanna come?


Morning miki, 

To be honest mate it took me a while to figure out how to send that thing!

Yes defo sounds like a plan. So are we decided on a plan of action? Rotana sounds good and the eye candy will certainly be a nice distraction! What time says you? 
I'm in meeting till 7 so can meet any time from 7.30 - 8ish

Regards, H


----------



## Mikiphin (Feb 14, 2011)

britpack said:


> Morning miki,
> 
> To be honest mate it took me a while to figure out how to send that thing!
> 
> ...


8pm is ok with me email me your number a and i can give you mine, (not sure if they allow email address here)


----------



## Mikiphin (Feb 14, 2011)

Mikiphin said:


> 8pm is ok with me email me your number at SNIP and i can give you mine, (not sure if they allow email address here)


Are we allowed to leave email here?

MS


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok i was all up for this but now it just looks like a boys night out... ah well... love does suck


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Mikiphin said:


> 8pm is ok with me email me your number at [email protected] and i can give you mine, (not sure if they allow email address here)


Evening mate.. Right I've just tried to reply via email but my iPad ain't sending for some reason! How about we meet as planned anyways


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, guys. i need to appologize. Work emergency and im not gna miake it tonight. Im sure every1 will work it out?

Sry guys!!


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

bradley619 said:


> Ok, guys. i need to appologize. Work emergency and im not gna miake it tonight. Im sure every1 will work it out?
> 
> Sry guys!!


No probe mate, I understand! 

Catch up soon


----------

